# What a Week!!!



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Had an amazing opening week of turkey season. Started off Monday with my first fish ohio, a 22" saugeye. Wednesday was capped off with a 21lb, 10.5" beard, 3/4" spur longbeard that my good buddy Mushi helped call in for me in Hocking county. What made it even better was that it was my first bird ever!!! Thursday I helped call in a jake for my good friend john down in Athens county. also found my first morel ever. john ended up gettin a few more than i did. Friday I called in and killed a 22lb, 9" beard, 7/8" spur longbeard in tuscarawrus county to end my ohio hunting for the year. Later the same day I landed a 11" fish ohio rockbass. Saturday I hunted in opening day of turkey in Pennsylvania and missed a jake. I was checking my eyelids for holes when I heard some scratching. opened my eyes to see a jake standing 8 ft from me with 3 other jakes all within to yds of me. by the time i was able to get my gun up and turn around (they walked behind me) I had a 35 yd shot between 2 trees and missed clean. oh well, makes for a good story. can't be too disappointed when u kill two quality birds in 3 days!!!! gonna go out with mushi tomorrow to try to call for him and video the hunt. hopefully the luck continues!!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Sounds like you had a very exciting week. Congrats!


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

You're a turkey magnet! Congrats on 2 great birds, had fun hunting with you buddy.


----------



## andyjs3589 (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice Job! I didn't know you got the 2nd turkey


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

You are a turkey killin machine! Got any hotspots so I can get my bird? I'm having nightmares of blanking this year..


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

we'll see about talkin to eric and gettin up there to his place


----------



## lsheets94 (Apr 12, 2009)

congrats hey got a question i have been out 2 and herd some got one really close but it wouldnt come in are they shaked up with hens right now?


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

They are still henned up in my neck of the woods. They are gobbling on the roost, and staying quiet til late in the morning after they leave their hens. Find a strutting zone where he does his thing with his hens and sit tight . I have done very little calling this year. More sneaking around and trying to pattern them then anything.


----------



## lsheets94 (Apr 12, 2009)

thank you for the info think i'm going to try next weekend see what happens


----------

